# Mysterious MIDI driver problem



## AlbertK (Jun 12, 2010)

Hello,
I really need help, Miditech is driving me crazy, and I believe that you can help. 

I got a USB MIDI keyboard from miditech, a midistart-2, and I'm running windows Vista. My midi works in windows XP, because the drivers is for XP, but it doesn't work in Vista (it do also work with linux and windows XP through VirtualBox).

On miditechs website I can download Vista drivers for the midi, but the installer doesn't find my midi. I contacted the support and they said that that my midi won't work if it doesn't have a "plug n play" sticker, which it doesn't. They said that I have to switch to XP (everything in one sentence).

My computer finds the midi but says that it is an "unknown device".

Now I have to know what I should do. I've been working on this a lot now and I'm just tired of it. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi and welcome to TSF have you tried running it in compatibility mode


----------



## AlbertK (Jun 12, 2010)

Still not working


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

If the vendor states it will only work in Vista if it has a plug and play sticker (and it does not), then I'd tend to believe them. If there was a way for it to work in Vista, I'm sure they would have figured it out.


----------



## AlbertK (Jun 12, 2010)

But still... what does it mean when a device is plug n play ready? If I just could make it plug n play ready manually in some way...


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

It's not user configurable, it has to do with the hardware/interface inside the keyboard. if it could be user configured, tech support would have told you what to do to make it work.


----------



## AlbertK (Jun 12, 2010)

but... if it works with XP... is there any other ways? I mean, it worked on linux, where it only used deafult driver stuff, isn't that a way to go?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi you already tried that route with the driver and it does not work


----------



## AlbertK (Jun 12, 2010)

is it possible to make some sort of a driver compatibility layer?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi that is way out of my skill level you might ask BCCOMP if he can suggest anything


----------



## AlbertK (Jun 12, 2010)

who is BCCOMP and how do I ask him?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi I have asked him for you please be patient he may be busy


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
With the Keyboard connected to the computer you should have an error in the Device Manager (yellow !)

Please do this:
Open the Device Manager
Right click on the error>Properties>Details Tab
Scroll to Hardware ID
Post the info you find under Hardware ID

Do this for each error you have

Here is the owners manual:
http://translate.googleusercontent....le.com&usg=ALkJrhjxHE42ONtNORbQoV_ToN9jvxbwkQ

Also is this where you got the Vista Driver?
http://translate.google.com/transla...ch?q=miditechs&hl=en&rlz=1T4GGHP_enUS363US364

Bill


----------



## AlbertK (Jun 12, 2010)

Hello, 
After following the instructions I have two values:
USB\VID_7104&PID_2202&REV_0100
USB\VID_7104&PID_2202

Yes, that is the site I got the drivers from.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
Sorry, I have been trying to see if I could modify or come up with another driver.
I did not have any luck.
The interface on this is different as *Dogg* stated.
The keyboard you have is not PNP compatible

The only option you may have is to either dual boot XP/Vista or do a downgrade to XP on your computer.


----------



## AlbertK (Jun 12, 2010)

.... nooooo.......

....ok, I have to accept it. It's hard, but I have to....

I will have to turn to virtual machines instead I guess, the thing why I can't use virtualBox and run XP there, is because it had a sound latecy of 70 ms (hell), so I hope I have better luck with vmWare.

But, thank you really much Dogg, Joeten and BCCOMP. Thank you.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi your welcome a shame I know but sometimes it is just that way


----------

